# Power PE Guide by Alex Graffeo



## power62 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thinking about buying Power PE Guide by Alex Graffeo.

I would appreciate if anybody would provide any opinion or review about this guide.

Thanks


----------



## Wildsoldier PE (Nov 5, 2012)

Is that new? Never heard of it.


----------



## siiin (Nov 6, 2012)

i have big collection for engineering electrical in my blog i'll try to find this guide i how


----------



## power62 (Nov 7, 2012)

I just found about it from this board only. Somebody had listed it as one of the guides he/she used to prepare for the exam.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 7, 2012)

^ I have not read any reviews by any members on this board who have used that reference. I'm not saying it isn't any good, just haven't read any comments about others using it.


----------



## Dant (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello, It is a newer book. It goes over the basics on most of the topics on the NCEES syllabus. It's good on T&amp;D, circuits, protection, VOM, etc. It's light on the NEC and power electronics. It really focuses on the other topics and is geared towards the test.


----------



## iwire (Dec 12, 2012)

I was thinking about that book too. I am thinking to get that book, with a NEC code book and maybe a couple other book. what you guys suggest?


----------



## iwire (Dec 12, 2012)

I just went over the table of content of the book. It seems like it's gears towards the exam. It looks like it might be helpful for one of the book to help me to study...TOC sent by the write himself


----------



## thammond (Dec 14, 2012)

Where can I find this book on sale? Any ideas


----------



## iwire (Dec 14, 2012)

thammond said:


> Where can I find this book on sale? Any ideas


I am trying to get a copy...the place I can buy is the author website

www.powerpe.com

are you in MD? If you are ..we can go in together save $15 each


----------



## iwire (Dec 14, 2012)

iwire said:


> thammond said:
> 
> 
> > Where can I find this book on sale? Any ideas
> ...


is www.powerpe.net

sorry


----------



## JBrock (Dec 21, 2012)

As posted earlier, the book focuses on subjects in the NCEES syllabus. It's more of a guide with a mix of info. and some examples. Pretty good for basics on circuits, transformers, T&amp;D stuff, and fault current/protection. Well organized for test prep. Good CT saturation example. Will need to be used with other references such as Wildi or Gainger &amp; Stevenson for the in depth stuff. Nothing really on the NEC code.


----------



## GHaag (May 31, 2013)

I passed and much thanks to this book. There were questions on NESC that the book

did not cover. But all in all, the study guide made the difference for me. The first time I failed using ppi materials. The second time I passed with flying colors using only this study guide. Hell yeah!


----------



## navixv (Oct 11, 2017)

Old thread but...same guy has released a new practice problem book. 3 exams. I don't know if it's good yet but I just got my hands on it. If it's anything like his other book it's going to be full of errors but I really needed more practice exams so I bought it.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075GZNKNN/ref=s9u_simh_gw_i1?ie=UTF8&amp;fpl=fresh&amp;pd_rd_i=B075GZNKNN&amp;pd_rd_r=b536d3bc-ae82-11e7-9eea-5f14c56bb083&amp;pd_rd_w=EtZdl&amp;pd_rd_wg=GUMFz&amp;pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;pf_rd_s=&amp;pf_rd_r=8T5R9212GJFSA3GY7MRK&amp;pf_rd_t=36701&amp;pf_rd_p=1cf9d009-399c-49e1-901a-7b8786e59436&amp;pf_rd_i=desktop


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 16, 2017)

I used it three years ago.  Good supplement to other test materials.  He did have some errors in my edition but he proved to be easily accessible and responded promptly to emails.  I did purchase until about a month before the exam.  Filled in the gaps. I recommend it.


----------

